# eco-complete or fluval stratum for planted tank?



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

which one is better? there doesn't seem to be much info on the fluval stratum and it is very expensive (16.99$ for 4.4 lbs vs 30$ for 20lbs of eco-complete)


----------



## Beeps (Jan 5, 2010)

Never tried the fluval but my tank is growing and healthy on eco complete.


----------



## lysmelee (May 8, 2011)

My bf actually has both in his tanks. Both seem to work!


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

cool, thanks for the help :icon_smil


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I am using fluvial stratum and my plants do great. Although if there were Eco complete here in hong kong, I would have bought that because I love the way it looks. One thing I love about the stratum is that it does not leech ammonia.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> I am using fluvial stratum and my plants do great. Although if there were Eco complete here in hong kong, I would have bought that because I love the way it looks. One thing I love about the stratum is that it does not leech ammonia.


yeah i love the look of eco complete as well. i just wondered what the benefits of the stratum were because there doesn't seem to be much info on exactly what it does.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I have stratum. Bought 8kg of it for a whopping 54 dollars. Anyways, it works alright. pH at 6.4 right now. Plants do fine in it. Small silicates problem though. So if you can just get ADA.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

i'll look into the ADA, but from what i've seen it's even more expensive and no one here carries it.

thanks for the help


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Us Canadians are so exact with our locations... What city are you in? If you buy enough aqua soil its about 40 a bag shipped. I need somebody to buddy up with.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

justincgdick said:


> Us Canadians are so exact with our locations... What city are you in? If you buy enough aqua soil its about 40 a bag shipped. I need somebody to buddy up with.


i'm in quebec i'm afraid.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Eco-Complete. IMO, it's the most well-rounded substrate. It's clean and ready to go right out of the bag. And, FYI, Petco sells it for $19.99 a bag.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

vespers_ said:


> i'll look into the ADA, but from what i've seen it's even more expensive and no one here carries it.
> 
> thanks for the help


ADA is actually cheaper to fill a tank with than fluval stratum. Just fyi.


----------

